# 13 week old puppy is a terror!



## mi_fiveo (Dec 4, 2012)

I have read hundreds of posts on V puppies and their behavior. I thought I was prepared when I picked up my female Yoopie at 8 weeks of age. She is 13 weeks old now and it seems that she has made very little progress. She still will pee in the house every other day or so. Tonight she was trying to steal socks from the laundry as it was getting put away so I shut the door and locked her out of the bedroom for five minutes. She got mad and peed on the floor just to retaliate. 

I guess I'm just wondering at what age I can expect her to start learning commands? I can get her to sit but that is about it. I have tried to teach the "leave it" command with zero success. If I bring her outside she will sometimes "come" if I say it but other times she looks and goes right back to what she was doing. Usually something bad like eating poop. 

If I tell her "no" or shake a finger at her she bites at it and barks at me. Sassy little bugger she is! If I am eating food she is on her back legs trying to get at whatever I am eating. I have resorted to crating her when it is time for me to eat. Crate training is coming along nicely, she goes in at night without any complaints but she will still not go in there any other time on her own. So how old before she starts to improve? Thanks for any help!


----------



## Rufus Tiberius (Dec 18, 2012)

Just my .02, but it sounds like to me that she is the leader of your pack and not you. You may have established yourself as her leader before she starts listing to you. 

Something to think about.

RT


----------



## lilyloo (Jun 20, 2012)

I agree with RT, but to elaborate a bit...

By 13 weeks she should have the ability know more commands than "sit". Are you using a treat to enforce commands? 

When our pup, Ruby, was that age we did frequent training sessions (3x a day or more) but only for 5-15 minutes at a time. When they're that age, they can't do any one thing for very long besides play and sleep! It helps if you have her nice and tired before you start the training session, that way she isn't trying to run around. Which brings me to this question --- is she getting adequate exercise? 

I would recommend the book "The Versatile Vizsla". We bought it before bringing our Ruby home and I referenced it a LOT when teaching her basic commands and obedience. It's really a great book.

In reference to the potty training, how often are you taking her out? They need to be taken out every 30 min-hour when they're out of their crate. I took Ruby out after eating, after sleeping, after playing, when she even LOOKED like she might be thinking about peeing, etc. Take her outside and say "go pee" over and over until she pees. Remain silent until she's done and them immediately praise her like it's the best and most exciting thing in the world. 

Our Vizsla never goes in her crate by herself and I don't think of that as a bad thing. She does well when I put her in there, so that's all I need. We have a dog bed that gets moved around from room to room to help give her a designated place to rest and be calm.

Oh, and if I were a 13 week old puppy and you wagged your finger at me, I would be pretty certain that you were trying to play with me


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

It sounds like you need to take her out more often to potty. She probably needs to go more often than you think. 
Quick moving hands look like toys to puppies. Waggly a finger in front of a puppy is a invitation to go after it.
You need to rethink your training style.
Maybe check into operant conditioning for puppies.


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

mi_fiveo, have you thought about enrolling Yoopie in a puppy class? And a little later, basic obedience? Probably not a bad idea... 

These classes really aim to teach the human being successful methods of training. The most important part, after attending class on a particular day, is to go home and do your homework, at least 15 minutes every day. For a young pup, three sessions of five minutes each would work. Lots of repetition and praise! Keep them short and fun. The classes can be pretty fun, too! ;D ;D ;D

_p.s. I don't think she peed on the floor just to retaliate._


----------



## thomsonambra (Apr 14, 2013)

I have a 15 week old puppy, as soon as we got him we started training and he has got most of the basics,

We took him outside every 30 mins and told he to do his wees.
Then said good boy and gave him a fuss.
Any accidents inside were our fault for not getting him outside.

We only allow him in the kitchen, that way he can't get into mischief.
He has his bed in a small run and he happily goes there to rest.

3 x 25 min walks a day with plenty of off lead playing. 

We also take him to puppy training class each week.


Remember, you are in charge.


----------



## stryker (Dec 9, 2012)

Sounds like the tail is wagging the dog. Remember he who controls the food controls the universe. You have to be the alpha in your home. If not you will be sitting on the floor and your dog will be on the couch relaxing. Get a good book and a clicker or a good trainer and start over you will be glad you did


----------



## born36 (Jun 28, 2011)

OH MY GOD RUN YOUR PUP SOUNDS LIKE...........A normal pup actually! 

Nothing prepares you for a V pup like a V pup. You need to have patience. At her age it is outside after every break in play, after every meal, after well everything really. It could be you are taking her out every 30 mins to an hour at the moment. 

I agree with the above. Vs love quick moving things and see anything that is put in front of them as an invitation to play. So don't way your finger. 

About the commands have you thought about what language your pup speaks? French, English, Dutch?....JK

What I am getting at is your pup doesn't understand commands until they are repeated and repeated and then enforced with yummy treats. 

This might take time but if your girl is as smart as most Vs it won't take her long. 

It is hard to keep a Vs attention so it will take lots of work. Do your training in side first then try outside.


----------



## mi_fiveo (Dec 4, 2012)

I have "Versatile Vizsla" it's a good book. I have also read "My Smart Puppy". Trying to keep her attention long enough to try and learn any commands is very hard. There are also no puppy classes in the area. I'll just keep repeating the training until she starts to learn it. Thanks for all the suggestions.


----------

